# STATE RECORD TYPICAL



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of the state record typical whitetail shot by Kevin Bruner? It scored around 195 and some change and was a 6x6.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

No but there is a Reproduction of the mounted "Bruner Bucks" at the Wild Things Gallery in Minot.............WHAT A PIIIIGGGGG. I just kept walking around it in circles, not believeing the frame/tine length


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

rick are you ryan's brother ... i went to school with him in j-town


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I've seen the reproduction at Wild Things Gallery in Minot-- it is amazing. Hey fellas those big boys are out there, good luck to all this weekend!


----------

